# I just picked up 3 books for very cheap, anyone have a review for me?



## Will (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey all.

Today I picked up 3 books from a local charity store for a grand total of just Â£2.49/$3.91/€3.10. Just wondering if anyone here has read any of them, and if so, are they good? Finding these has given me the urge to go hunting in other local charity stores to see what I can find, there is literally hundreds of them in my town. And all of the books are in very good condition, look as though they've been read once.

1.) Steven Erikson - Gardens of the Moon
2.) Raymond E. Feist - Magician
3.) Seth Grahame-Smith - Pride and Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## Ankari (Jun 18, 2012)

Steven Erickson is my current favorite author.  You really have to read the entire series to appreciate the depth of world building and his ability to breath life into his world.


----------



## Will (Jun 18, 2012)

I shall bear that in mind when I finally jump into that book. On a first read through of The Name of the Wind at the moment, so it may be a while before I actually get into any of these books. By then, who knows what I may have found in other charity shops!


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 25, 2012)

> 2.) Raymond E. Feist - Magician



You are in for a treat.  Do be aware that this is part of a series:  Magician - Apprentice, Magician - Master (sometimes these two are one book), Silverthorn, and 'Darkness at Sethanon'.  There are many other books in the series, but those form a complete unit.  I rank 'Magician' and the rest of this set as some of the flat out best fantasy out there, nearly on a par with Tolkien's 'Lord of the Rings' and Martins 'Game of Thrones'.  

It is a combination of 'coming of age', 'price of power', 'threat from beyond', 'politics', and more.  I found the principle characters to be very well done, with credible motivations. 

Later books in the series include a highly involved and largely political trilogy set on Kelewan (Daughter of the Empire, Mistress of the Empire, and Servant of the Empire), a very good yarn set at a later date (Kings Bucaneer), and additional sets (with some books still being written.)


----------

